# Arcane Power questions ahead of time



## Rechan (Mar 26, 2009)

Someone will get Arcane Power ahead of street date. This usually leads to a scramble, everyone trying to get their questions in.

I thought it might be more constructive to ask those questions ahead of time, so that when the first person gets 'em, we have a whole long list of questions prepped and ready.

Mine:

In terms of Builds:

What is the theme of the Bard and Sorcerer's new biulds? What ability score is secondary?
Swordmage: What ability is secondary for the Ensnaring build? 
Do wizards receive any sort of new over-arching schtick/build, aside from Summoning?

Powers:

Wizards: Anything that we've been wanting that seems to be coming back in? (Illusion, Necromancy, etc)? 

Feats:
Any multi-class feats like the weapon specialization feats, or the at-will modification feats, like from the Gladiator/Assassin articles, but for spellcasters? 

Martial Power had new multi-class options. WHat are there?


----------



## Vael (Mar 26, 2009)

I saw Morrus's thread, "Guess What I got?", and Arcane Power was the first to come to my mind.

Rechan covered most of my questions, I'll add what I want to know about: details on Familiar mechanics, Racial Class Feats, and Paragon paths, especially Sorcerer and Warlock ... I'd like to know if there are any CON-based Starpact Paragon Paths.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Mar 26, 2009)

*My biggie:* Is there official option for Swordmage to use more then just Swords?

Also the multi-class options as Rechan mentioned.


----------



## Greg K (Mar 26, 2009)

Will it include the Swordmage and the Dark Pact from the FR sourcebook?  Some people might want to include them, but not have to shell out cash for a book that would otherwise be useless to them.


----------



## kenmarable (Mar 26, 2009)

Two things I'm mainly wondering about are: 

Warlock vestige pact - How many powers? What sort of paragon path? (And it's probably included in the general multiclass question above but - Is there a particular multiclass option for the vestige pact?)

Sorcerer spell sources - Are there any new ones?

(And I'll just second the question about the wizard expanding back into their old areas or not.)


----------



## Badwe (Mar 26, 2009)

I would like to know, when it comes out, if they will release a multiclass feat for wizard implement specialization to finally fix the Wizard + Tactical Warlord = Wizard of the spiral tower issue.  For those of you who don’t remember: while the wizard multiclass offers PROFICIENCY with all wizard implements, it does not allow you to SPECIALIZE, which is required to be able to smash an implement and longsword together.


----------



## Rechan (Mar 26, 2009)

Also, any detail on the Tome and any new implements would be awesome.


----------



## Inyssius (Mar 26, 2009)

1. Summoning powers for classes other than the wizard. Are there any?

2. How about encounter or at-will summoning powers. If so, tell me more; if not, what are the most, I dunno, _summon-y _encounter powers now available?

3. Is there any shadow or necrotic stuff?

4. Is there anything for an aspiring illusionist?

5. Deva racial feats? Deva paragon paths?

EDIT: Oh, and second any questions about the Tome.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 26, 2009)

My question - have they done anything to beef up implements (since AV keeps produced better weapons with 'even more' extra abilities or bigger damage dice. Even in the PHB implement powers were behind the curve with no 'high crit' or 'additional accuracy' or 'two handed damage' factors to improve them.

I'm hoping (but not holding my breath) that something will have been done to redress the balance in Arcane power.

I'm also hoping for a wider choice of At-Wills for wizards, with more 'controllery' powers available as At-Will (and not have them tied to particular 'builds').

Finally, I'm hoping (but definitely not expecting) an errata to upgrade Fireball so that THE iconic D&D spell is actually worth taking again. Ongoing 5 fire damage, perhaps, or sustain standard, or something like that.

Cheers


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 26, 2009)

My question - have they done anything to beef up implements (since AV keeps produced better weapons with 'even more' extra abilities or bigger damage dice. Even in the PHB implement powers were behind the curve with no 'high crit' or 'additional accuracy' or 'two handed damage' factors to improve them.

I'm hoping (but not holding my breath) that something will have been done to redress the balance in Arcane power.

I'm also hoping for a wider choice of At-Wills for wizards, with more 'controllery' powers available as At-Will (and not have them tied to particular 'builds').

Finally, I'm hoping (but definitely not expecting) an errata to upgrade Fireball so that THE iconic D&D spell is actually worth taking again. Ongoing 5 fire damage, perhaps, or sustain standard, or something like that.

Cheers


----------



## Rechan (Mar 27, 2009)

Plane Sailing said:


> I'm also hoping for a wider choice of At-Wills for wizards, with more 'controllery' powers available as At-Will (and not have them tied to particular 'builds').



I completely forgot about the At-Wills.

Mearls has said that he thinks the Wizard at-wills aren't "Controlly" enough, so I am almost certain of it - but I still want to know!

One thing I am also curious about is the Warlock. Does he get new at-wills, or do we just get the one for the Vestige pact? Seeing as Warlocks have only one option (take your pact-specific at-will and take Eldrich Blast), I'm wondering if they're going to free up Warlocks a little there.


----------



## WarlockLord (Mar 27, 2009)

Now that we have rules for summoning, do we have the ability to raise an army of the dead as well?

Do Warlock Paragon Multiclassers get Warlock's Curse 1/day from a feat?

Do Wizards get more necrotic powers?

Do Warlocks get summons?


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Mar 27, 2009)

Rechan said:


> One thing I am also curious about is the Warlock. Does he get new at-wills, or do we just get the one for the Vestige pact? Seeing as Warlocks have only one option (take your pact-specific at-will and take Eldrich Blast), I'm wondering if they're going to free up Warlocks a little there.



Hmm... If they do I wonder if it will take the form of a Eldritch Blast type. Or if they still be tied to a Pact, so you have a choose of which Pact specific At-Will you take.


----------



## Nymrohd (Mar 27, 2009)

I kind of expect a second at-will for each pact mainly so that star locks can get a Cha at-will as well.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you think that warlocks will get the option to target multiple foes with their eldritch blast (like, y'know, in the preview cartoon )


----------



## Vael (Mar 27, 2009)

Plane Sailing said:


> Do you think that warlocks will get the option to target multiple foes with their eldritch blast (like, y'know, in the preview cartoon )




Eldritch Rain.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm curious what the new builds for the Bard, Sorcerer are.  Is there a Bard build that benefits from a high Dex, and/or which uses ranged weapons?


----------



## Jack99 (Mar 27, 2009)

Plane Sailing said:


> Finally, I'm hoping (but definitely not expecting) an errata to upgrade Fireball so that THE iconic D&D spell is actually worth taking again. Ongoing 5 fire damage, perhaps, or sustain standard, or something like that.




Sustain standard? As in "it keeps exploding over and over" (at the same spot) or as in "being able to recast it the next round"? Either way, I wouldn't hold my breath. But I agree with you. It is really weak. I even accidentally laughed when someone I am playing with mentioned that he was looking forward getting it.


----------



## WalterKovacs (Mar 27, 2009)

Plane Sailing said:


> My question - have they done anything to beef up implements (since AV keeps produced better weapons with 'even more' extra abilities or bigger damage dice. Even in the PHB implement powers were behind the curve with no 'high crit' or 'additional accuracy' or 'two handed damage' factors to improve them.
> 
> I'm hoping (but not holding my breath) that something will have been done to redress the balance in Arcane power.




Yeah, I'm hoping they do something to give spellcasters the same quality of options that martial characters have.

So, based on that:

1) Are there any feats/paragon paths that encourage specialization in an implement (implement equivalents of things like weapon focus, scimitar dance or the polearm master paragon)?
2) Are there any feats/paragon paths that encourage energy specialization (they already had some in the PHBs, both 1 and 2, but hopefully there are more)?


----------



## Nymrohd (Mar 27, 2009)

Fireball should push people and knock them prone. It's an explosion.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 28, 2009)

You know, what's strange - I clearly remember having read an article on Arcane Power about the new Warlock Pact about Vestiges. But I can't seem to find it now. Was it replaced/retracted or something? Did I dream that up?

The article contained the following interesting tidbits: 
- The Vestige Pact of course grants a new At-Will for its Pact.
- You start with two Vestiges, after each short or extended rest you can change the active Vestige
- The active Vestige granted you a different benefit for the At-Will Power.
- Daily Powers can grant access to a new Vestige. (You just need to know the, apparently.)
- I think the Vestige Pact was Con-based.

I can't remember if the different Vestiges also affected the Pact Boon. 

---




> Fireball should push people and knock them prone.



Doesn't have to be - it could just be a ball of fire appearing in thin air, burning stuff, and then disappearing.


----------



## Rechan (Mar 28, 2009)

Here you go, Ridcully:

Arcane Power Excerpts: Vestige Pact


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 28, 2009)

Rechan said:


> Here you go, Ridcully:
> 
> Arcane Power Excerpts: Vestige Pact




Hah, so I didn't dream it up or found a hidden article no one ever saw but me! I am a little disappointed of the latter, but my real question is: Where's the EN World thread on that?!


----------



## Rechan (Mar 28, 2009)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hah, so I didn't dream it up or found a hidden article no one ever saw but me! I am a little disappointed of the latter, but my real question is: Where's the EN World thread on that?!



http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/252970-arcane-power-excerpt-vestige-pact.html


----------



## WhatGravitas (Mar 28, 2009)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Doesn't have to be - it could just be a ball of fire appearing in thin air, burning stuff, and then disappearing.



Shouldn't it then be called "happy little ball of sunshine"? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Mar 28, 2009)

Rechan said:


> Someone will get Arcane Power ahead of street date. This usually leads to a scramble, everyone trying to get their questions in.
> 
> I thought it might be more constructive to ask those questions ahead of time, so that when the first person gets 'em, we have a whole long list of questions prepped and ready.
> 
> ...





Since I am currently playing a swordmage I would love it if some lucky person with an early copy might accidentally "slip" and his book accidentally lands on the scanner, swordmage page down 

Just kidding Mr. Rouse, I don't condone such evil, vile acts, seriously. 

I love the swordmage teleport and battlefield control powers and I hope they have more of those but I hope they come up with more useful swordmage feats and character option builds.  In fact, I am holding off on leveling until it comes out and if the new build option is really cool, I will make another to replace the current.

Really, I hope they make the sword mage build like the sorcerer is to the wizard.  The sorcerer gets the same ability to effect multiple targets but they do more damage, much better IMO.  Also, since we are going through the Thunder Spire it would be nice if they came up with a new at-will that does more damage and focuses less on killing minions, since that stupid module doesn't have ANY minions.  (okay, that last was a rant)

I'm also hoping that they have some more ranged powers.  More sword throwing, less get in there and get hit.

So, short answer, anything to do with the swordmage and maybe stuff to make the bard class more broken


----------



## ff6shadow (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd like to see more information on generasl heroic feats, and wizard heroic feats. Particuarly Elnlagre Spell.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Apr 9, 2009)

Plane Sailing said:


> My question - have they done anything to beef up implements (since AV keeps produced better weapons with 'even more' extra abilities or bigger damage dice. Even in the PHB implement powers were behind the curve with no 'high crit' or 'additional accuracy' or 'two handed damage' factors to improve them.
> 
> I'm hoping (but not holding my breath) that something will have been done to redress the balance in Arcane power.
> 
> ...




I agree with this 100% (or maybe 200% since it posted twice )
And I would like to see more cantrips and choose the ones you want for even more wizardly flavour


----------



## Bleoberis De Ganis (Apr 9, 2009)

WarlockLord said:


> Now that we have rules for summoning, do we have the ability to raise an army of the dead as well?
> 
> Do Warlock Paragon Multiclassers get Warlock's Curse 1/day from a feat?
> 
> ...





Hopefully the necromancer will be a completely separate arcane leader class and we will get some area based undead rituals. They probably not put a new class in arcane power. They will put it in PHB3

Swordmages should get arcane archer abilities IMO. Perhaps they could dump the swordmage name and call it battlemage instead. It would open the class up a bit.


----------



## DracoSuave (Apr 9, 2009)

Bleoberis De Ganis said:


> Hopefully the necromancer will be a completely separate arcane leader class and we will get some area based undead rituals. They probably not put a new class in arcane power. They will put it in PHB3
> 
> Swordmages should get arcane archer abilities IMO. Perhaps they could dump the swordmage name and call it battlemage instead. It would open the class up a bit.




That's -if- they put it in as a player's race at all.  Let's face it, the undead-raising shtick isn't even heroic, or even anti-heroic.  I'm getting the impression there might remain certain things they want to establish as definate villain-maneuvers.  

And if they kept the undead-stuff out, they'd just be overglorified warlocks.


----------



## Nymrohd (Apr 9, 2009)

If these questions have been compiled, crosspost them here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...ds-coast-boards-arcane-power.html#post4746188


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Rechan said:


> What is the theme of the Bard and Sorcerer's new biulds? What ability score is secondary?
> Swordmage: What ability is secondary for the Ensnaring build?
> Do wizards receive any sort of new over-arching schtick/build, aside from Summoning?




The bard gets  Virtue of Prescience, which means once an encounter, the bard can ad his wisdom bonus to one ally's defense .

So, yes, a wisdom bard is nicer, but only for this, I se few or no powers that key off wisdom. Bards also get tons of ranged weapon abilities, including an at-will. Not as good as a ranger, but definitely in second place by a wide margin.

I see no specific secondary stat for an ensnaring Swordmage. The Aegis of Enbsnarement is nice, though. 

Wizards get illusion and summoning abilities. Illusion is will, and we have all seen summon stuff in the previews. Plus they get a new orb ability and can use tomes. 



Rechan said:


> Feats:
> Any multi-class feats like the weapon specialization feats, or the at-will modification feats, like from the Gladiator/Assassin articles, but for spellcasters?
> 
> Martial Power had new multi-class options. What are there?




There are feats that modify at-wills. Some look pretty good. 

There are two multiclass feats for each class in the book (a total of 10) 

Let me say they seem strong, as you get one of the lesser class features of that class, not just once a day but can use just like a member of the class can. Some require paragon multiclassing, but not many. 

The one that grants a wizard implement Mastery class features is particularly nice, though you need paragon multiclassing, of course.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Vael said:


> I saw Morrus's thread, "Guess What I got?", and Arcane Power was the first to come to my mind.
> 
> Rechan covered most of my questions, I'll add what I want to know about: details on Familiar mechanics, Racial Class Feats, and Paragon paths, especially Sorcerer and Warlock ... I'd like to know if there are any CON-based Starpact Paragon Paths.




There are 4 con-based paragon paths. 

You need to take a feat to get a familiar, which is a minion. But a familiar is in 'passive mode' (cannot be targeted or damaged) or 'active mode' (it can move up to 20 squares form you and can take actions (but you spend he actions) A minor action switches it form passive to active. 

When passive, each familiar type gives a minor benefit, and a stronger ability when you make it active. There are a few feats to buff up familiars, a couple of which replace your utilities with powers that help your familiar.

If your familiar dies, you get it back after your next short or extended rest with no other drawbacks.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Fallen Seraph said:


> *My biggie:* Is there official option for Swordmage to use more then just Swords?
> 
> Also the multi-class options as Rechan mentioned.




I see nothing about swordmages and alternate weapons.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg K said:


> Will it include the Swordmage and the Dark Pact from the FR sourcebook?  Some people might want to include them, but not have to shell out cash for a book that would otherwise be useless to them.




You need to FR book for both Swordmage and the dark pact. There are a couple Paragon paths for the dark past, though.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Inyssius said:


> 1. Summoning powers for classes other than the wizard. Are there any?
> 
> 2. How about encounter or at-will summoning powers. If so, tell me more; if not, what are the most, I dunno, _summon-y _encounter powers now available?
> 
> ...




1. Nope, and the wizard does not have a lot either.
2. WE saw the wasp inthe preview, most summons are dailies. 
3. Warlocks have a lot of necrotic, Wizards get some psychic, I see no shadow,
4. Yes, there is a good selection of illusion powers for wizards. 
5. Yes and No.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Plane Sailing said:


> My question - have they done anything to beef up implements (since AV keeps produced better weapons with 'even more' extra abilities or bigger damage dice. Even in the PHB implement powers were behind the curve with no 'high crit' or 'additional accuracy' or 'two handed damage' factors to improve them.
> 
> I'm hoping (but not holding my breath) that something will have been done to redress the balance in Arcane power.
> 
> ...





Nothing to beef up implements, or help with the trouble between weapon staffs/daggers and implement daggers/staffs

Wizards get 3 new at-wills, and their control is better than PHB. 

I see nothing similar to fireball, even with a new name


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Rechan said:


> I completely forgot about the At-Wills.
> One thing I am also curious about is the Warlock. Does he get new at-wills, or do we just get the one for the Vestige pact? Seeing as Warlocks have only one option (take your pact-specific at-will and take Eldrich Blast), I'm wondering if they're going to free up Warlocks a little there.




The only new Warlock at-will is the vestige pact.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

WarlockLord said:


> Now that we have rules for summoning, do we have the ability to raise an army of the dead as well?
> 
> Do Warlock Paragon Multiclassers get Warlock's Curse 1/day from a feat?
> 
> ...




No

Yes

Two. Level 13 and 29

No


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Atlatl Jones said:


> I'm curious what the new builds for the Bard, Sorcerer are.  Is there a Bard build that benefits from a high Dex, and/or which uses ranged weapons?




Yes, Bards get a nice at will ranged power and a lot of encounters.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

WalterKovacs said:


> 1) Are there any feats/paragon paths that encourage specialization in an implement (implement equivalents of things like weapon focus, scimitar dance or the polearm master paragon)?
> 2) Are there any feats/paragon paths that encourage energy specialization (they already had some in the PHBs, both 1 and 2, but hopefully there are more)?




There are feats to up most implements, especially wizard ones. 

There is a bit of energy specialization, but not as much as PHBII


----------



## WhatGravitas (Apr 9, 2009)

Dice4Hire said:


> Wizards get 3 new at-wills, and their control is better than PHB.



Really short description of what they are approximately doing (nothing too specific, just like "area effect with slide" or "single target with some attack penalty" or something like that)?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Lord Tirian said:


> Really short description of what they are approximately doing (nothing too specific, just like "area effect with slide" or "single target with some attack penalty" or something like that)?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




All three are ranged 10 and the first two are illusion vs will

Illusory ambush: Damage and the target gets -2 to attack form one round

Phantom Bolt: Damage and slide target one square

Storm Pillar: Create pillar of lightning in a square within 10, Any enemy that moves into an adjacent square takes damage.


----------



## Chris_Nightwing (Apr 9, 2009)

Can I get the details on the Eladrin Sword Wizardry feat - is it the same as the Wizard of the Spiral Tower power? Also, are there alternate multiclass feats for the arcane classes like those in Martial Power - specifically for the Wizard? I'm looking for Ftr/Wiz type stuff without having to actually be a Swordmage..


----------



## Klaus (Apr 9, 2009)

Any new warlock multiclass feats? Any new warlock paragon multiclass feats?


----------



## Nymrohd (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that there are 5 multiclass and 5 paragon multiclass feats one for its class.


----------



## Mengu (Apr 9, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## Rechan (Apr 9, 2009)

Dice4Hire said:


> Illusory ambush: Damage and the target gets -2 to attack form one round



You know, that was in the illusion article many, many moons ago.



> Storm Pillar: Create pillar of lightning in a square within 10, Any enemy that moves into an adjacent square takes damage.



Just move, or starts their turn there as well? This sounds, well, weaker than _Flame Seed_.


----------



## Rechan (Apr 9, 2009)

Dice4Hire, I want to give you a big thanks for this.  



Dice4Hire said:


> The bard gets  Virtue of Prescience, which means once an encounter, the bard can ad his wisdom bonus to one ally's defense .




Once per encounter? The other bard stuff get to do their thing once per _round_. That's ass. Also, shame no wisdom-related powers. Lame. 



> I see no specific secondary stat for an ensnaring Swordmage. The Aegis of Enbsnarement is nice, though. =



Really? No Powers with "Aegis of Ensnarement" that offer a bump to the power with 1 + Secondary Stat?


----------



## Nymrohd (Apr 9, 2009)

On the WotC thread he listed Con as the secondary for Aegis of Ensnarement. When we learned about bards using Wis I was so hoping the new Aegis would use Dex


----------



## WhatGravitas (Apr 9, 2009)

Rechan said:


> Just move, or starts their turn there as well? This sounds, well, weaker than _Flame Seed_.



According to the WotC-board-thread, it's only for moving.

But that's giving a really nice combo: Get the Oncoming Storm feat from PHB2, plant _Storm Pillars_ (lightning damage) and throw them in with _Thunderwave_ (thunder damage and hence benefits from Oncoming Storm!). That's one neat, compact and very flavourful combo-package!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mengu (Apr 9, 2009)

Rechan said:


> Just move, or starts their turn there as well? This sounds, well, weaker than _Flame Seed_.




Based on the spoiler on WotC boards, just move (not starts their turn). It seems Storm Pillar just has an effect on it, so unlike Flame Seed, you don't have to hit. And it does respectable damage if enemies move into it (1d6+int). It seems like an excellent control power. Stick it around the archer ranger or warlock, and now enemies have to pick between taking damage, or ignoring the protected character.


----------



## jbear (Apr 9, 2009)

how does arcane fire work. all the time, once per encounter. how much vulnerabilty does it give to cold attacks?


----------



## Rechan (Apr 9, 2009)

Mengu said:


> Based on the spoiler on WotC boards, just move (not starts their turn). It seems Storm Pillar just has an effect on it, so unlike Flame Seed, you don't have to hit. And it does respectable damage if enemies move into it (1d6+int). It seems like an excellent control power. Stick it around the archer ranger or warlock, and now enemies have to pick between taking damage, or ignoring the protected character.



Sounds like Cloud of Daggers, but instead of hitting the target, it's just moving through. Hmm.

Interesting.

Of course, one doesn't need to use Thunderwave for that combo; just Phantom Bolt the bastard.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Apr 9, 2009)

I have two quastions

1) how is the new swordmage build...any details would make me grateful

2) There was an eladrin feat in the preview that let you telaport allies out of AoE zones...could you list some details...does it use the encounter fey step, is it only 1 ally...is there a daily limt, is there any downside to it...


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Chris_Nightwing said:


> Can I get the details on the Eladrin Sword Wizardry feat - is it the same as the Wizard of the Spiral Tower power? Also, are there alternate multiclass feats for the arcane classes like those in Martial Power - specifically for the Wizard? I'm looking for Ftr/Wiz type stuff without having to actually be a Swordmage..




You need dex 13 and must be an eldarin wizard. You can use a longsword as an implement when using wizard powers. There is the usual "do not gain proficiency bonus" line and finally, "If you have any feats or class features that apply a benefit when you wield a WAND .... " So you cannot use the sword as a staff or orb like with the paragon path, but a wand is fair game. 

There are two wizard multiclass feats

Learned pellcaster Int, wis 13 Gain training in your choice of three skills and ritual caster. 

Implement master (must do the paragon multiclasing thing) you gain wizard's implement mastery of your choice.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Klaus said:


> Any new warlock multiclass feats? Any new warlock paragon multiclass feats?




The low level one lets you use the warlock's curse power once an encounter but it ends when you deal the extra damage.

The paragon one gives you the shadow walk class ability.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Rechan said:


> Really? No Powers with "Aegis of Ensnarement" that offer a bump to the power with 1 + Secondary Stat?




About 2/3 or more of the Aegis of ensnarement bonuses are static, not stat-dependentat all, offering things like slow, or other effects. A few do work off con, but nowhere as many as the other Aegis powers.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

jbear said:


> how does arcane fire work. all the time, once per encounter. how much vulnerabilty does it give to cold attacks?




[Paraphrase]
Each time you hit with an arcane power, it gains vulnerable cold against the FIRST arcane attack power you use aganst it before the end of your next turn.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 9, 2009)

Dice4Hire said:


> The low level one lets you use the warlock's curse power once an encounter but it ends when you deal the extra damage.
> 
> The paragon one gives you the shadow walk class ability.



Yummy. What are the prereqs of these feats?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

GMforPowergamers said:


> I have two quastions
> 
> 1) how is the new swordmage build...any details would make me grateful
> 
> 2) There was an eladrin feat in the preview that let you telaport allies out of AoE zones...could you list some details...does it use the encounter fey step, is it only 1 ally...is there a daily limt, is there any downside to it...




1. The basic power is intereting, Burst 2 mark target, -2 if it attacks and does not include you, pretty standard

But if it hits with the attack that does not include you, and is withing 10 squares, it telports to an adjacent square and grants combat advantage until the end of your next turn. Note that the verbiage is "After the target's entire attack is resolved" so it is not an interrupt.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

GMforPowergamers said:


> I have two quastions
> 
> 1) how is the new swordmage build...any details would make me grateful
> 
> 2) There was an eladrin feat in the preview that let you telaport allies out of AoE zones...could you list some details...does it use the encounter fey step, is it only 1 ally...is there a daily limt, is there any downside to it...




1. The basic power is interesting, Burst 2 mark target, -2 if it attacks and does not include you, pretty standard

But if it hits with the attack that does not include you, and is withing 10 squares, it telports to an adjacent square and grants combat advantage until the end of your next turn. Note that the verbiage is "After the target's entire attack is resolved" so it is not an interrupt. 

2. It does indeed use the encounter's fey step and teleports an ally within the area or burst 3 squares as a free action.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 9, 2009)

Klaus said:


> Yummy. What are the prereqs of these feats?




Student of Malediction: Cha 13, COn13

Walker in Gloom: Any warlock multiclass feat, paragon multiclassing.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 10, 2009)

Dice4Hire said:


> Student of Malediction: Cha 13, COn13
> 
> Walker in Gloom: Any warlock multiclass feat, paragon multiclassing.



Crap! I need to up my Con!


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Apr 10, 2009)

Dice4Hire said:


> But if it hits with the attack that does not include you, and is withing 10 squares, it telports to an adjacent square and grants combat advantage until the end of your next turn. Note that the verbiage is "After the target's entire attack is resolved" so it is not an interrupt.



that sounds like a cooler version of assulat...nice




> 2. It does indeed use the encounter's fey step and teleports an ally within the area or burst 3 squares as a free action.




sounds ok...it might be ok...I just am not sure that useing the fey step is worth it...


----------



## Nymrohd (Apr 10, 2009)

Any special feats for eladrin swordmages?


----------



## evilbob (Apr 10, 2009)

Is it possible to use the "new implement" feat to get a weapon for an implement, similar to the way the Eladrin can get a longsword for an implement?  In other words, could a non-Eladrin wizard get a dagger as an implement with that feat?


----------



## twilsemail (Apr 10, 2009)

evilbob said:


> Is it possible to use the "new implement" feat to get a weapon for an implement, similar to the way the Eladrin can get a longsword for an implement? In other words, could a non-Eladrin wizard get a dagger as an implement with that feat?




There's no reason he couldn't.  Dagger is an implement for Sorcerer.  You couldn't get, say, a mace though.


----------



## evilbob (Apr 10, 2009)

It seems like there has to be some kind of restriction or else the Eladrin-longsword feat is redundant.  If any wizard can choose any implement, why couldn't an Eladrin already take this feat and gain a longsword (swordmage implement -> heavy blade) as an implement?  Why are there two feats?


----------



## ff6shadow (Apr 10, 2009)

From what I've seen elswhere (I don't have the book, so working on secondhand information) I beleive the eladrin feat allows the longsword to count as a wand for Implement Mastery.


----------



## twilsemail (Apr 10, 2009)

ff6shadow said:


> From what I've seen elswhere (I don't have the book, so working on secondhand information) I beleive the eladrin feat allows the longsword to count as a wand for Implement Mastery.




Same here.  This was in another thread on another forum.  I'll look for a link.


----------



## evilbob (Apr 10, 2009)

Ah ok - so the Eladrin longsword feat gives extra bonuses to the dex-based wizard path (which makes sense, since they're a +dex race).  Can anyone confirm this?

If so, that means that Eladrin got a pretty decent racial feat - but it still doesn't make wand wizards a better choice than staff/orb (or presumably, tome).  It just makes them less of a bad choice for one race.  (I still wouldn't be a wand wizard, even then.)

Also, it would completely blow the top off the whole "cunning weapon" debate:  all wizards could definitely pick up a cunning dagger for an additional -2 to -4 to saves, and keep an orb in their off-hand to use that implement power (if they want).  They can apparently even get the enhancement bonus of their orb to their damage using another feat.

Or, they can just go Staff of Ruin in the off-hand and get double enhancement bonus to their damage.  Considering you can now have -9 to all saves (vs. a Will attack) without even using an orb, that's not a bad option.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey could you clear up a bit of a debate on one of the new Wiz at wills:
Storm Pillar:
Does it only target enemies? Or all creatures.
Does it only target enemies that move into the zone or also targets enemies that start in the zone?
Thanks
M1.9P


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 10, 2009)

Nymrohd said:


> Any special feats for eladrin swordmages?




Heroic:
Eladrin Swordmage Advance: Use fey step to teleport adjacent and get a free basic attack.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 10, 2009)

ff6shadow said:


> From what I've seen elswhere (I don't have the book, so working on secondhand information) I beleive the eladrin feat allows the longsword to count as a wand for Implement Mastery.




Yes, it does, but only for wizard wand abilities.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 10, 2009)

mach1.9pants said:


> Hey could you clear up a bit of a debate on one of the new Wiz at wills:
> Storm Pillar:
> Does it only target enemies? Or all creatures.
> Does it only target enemies that move into the zone or also targets enemies that start in the zone?
> ...




Storm Pillar is enemies, not all creatures
Storm pillar affects creatures moving into a square adjacent to .....

So, if they start in an adjacent square and move away, they are safe.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 10, 2009)

evilbob said:
			
		

> Also, it would completely blow the top off the whole "cunning weapon" debate:  all wizards could definitely pick up a cunning dagger for an additional -2 to -4 to saves, and keep an orb in their off-hand to use that implement power (if they want).  They can apparently even get the enhancement bonus of their orb to their damage using another feat.




That is very true.

Cunning dagger in one hand, and tome, staff, or whatever in the other, as a new WOTC answer psecifies hat the staff is two handed as a weapon and one handed as an implement. 

And yes, the Dual Implemend Spellcster is gold if you are not using a shield. Twin daggers are very nice for sorcerers.


----------



## infocynic (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll just take a +1 mage's parrying dagger in my off-hand. Or a +1 mage's spiked shield if I pick up light shield proficiency (dragon sorc). It's pretty cheap to just keep a generic mage's weapon around, even if it does wind up behind by +1 at some point.


----------



## mrphoenix (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you give us the text of the "Dual Implement Spellcaster" feat? 
Is it really as good as it sounds? is the damage bonus a feat bonus? can you hold the second implement together with a shield in your offhand?

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AntlerDruid (Apr 11, 2009)

Dice4Hire said:


> Learned pellcaster Int, wis 13 Gain training in your choice of three skills and ritual caster.




Is the ritual caster part of it act as the normal ritual caster feat or the wizard version where you get the bonus known rituals?


----------



## Crazy_Dragon (Apr 11, 2009)

Plane Sailing said:


> Finally, I'm hoping (but definitely not expecting) an errata to upgrade Fireball so that THE iconic D&D spell is actually worth taking again. Ongoing 5 fire damage, perhaps, or sustain standard, or something like that.



My group agreed and my made it 5d4+int mod and 1/2 int ongoing, and an encounter power, not so weak anymore


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 11, 2009)

mrphoenix said:


> Can you give us the text of the "Dual Implement Spellcaster" feat?
> Is it really as good as it sounds? is the damage bonus a feat bonus? can you hold the second implement together with a shield in your offhand?
> 
> Thank you for sharing!




I don't think I should give the full text, but it says "Wielding" and "both implements must be usable" so the shield trick is out. It says nothing about a feat bonus or anything like that.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 11, 2009)

Askanipsion said:


> Is the ritual caster part of it act as the normal ritual caster feat or the wizard version where you get the bonus known rituals?




It says the 'Wizard's Ritual Casting class feature." so go with that how you like. 

In the PHB, the Ritual casting feature simply says you get the feat. The bonus rituals is part of the spellbook entry.


----------



## Nikosandros (Apr 12, 2009)

This book has the same number of pages as Martial Power, but it covers 5 classes instead of 4. Which parts (i.e. number of powers per class, feats, etc) have been reduced?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 12, 2009)

Nikosandros said:


> This book has the same number of pages as Martial Power, but it covers 5 classes instead of 4. Which parts (i.e. number of powers per class, feats, etc) have been reduced?




Most significantly paragon paths.  Each has 6 of them, but I remember Martial power having more. I do not own MArtial Power though, my firend has it and I read it in detial a while ago.


----------



## Vael (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't have Arcane Power yet, but one difference I've noticed reading the spoilers is Paragon Paths. MP had about 12 per class, AP has about 8.


----------



## jbear (Apr 12, 2009)

Dice4Hire said:


> [Paraphrase]
> Each time you hit with an arcane power, it gains vulnerable cold against the FIRST arcane attack power you use aganst it before the end of your next turn.



And how much vulnerabilty does it gain: 2, 3, 5, or equal to INT Mod?


----------



## Klaus (Apr 12, 2009)

Is there a raven familiar? What are the passive/aggress... er, passive/active benefits?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 13, 2009)

jbear said:


> And how much vulnerabilty does it gain: 2, 3, 5, or equal to INT Mod?




Five


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 13, 2009)

Klaus said:


> Is there a raven familiar? What are the passive/aggress... er, passive/active benefits?




Passive: +4 to perception to find hidden objects
Active: It can speak all the languages you can, and it can talk to others. You can hear everything it says or hears, and can dictate its answers.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 13, 2009)

Dice4Hire said:


> Passive: +4 to perception to find hidden objects
> Active: It can speak all the languages you can, and it can talk to others. You can hear everything it says or hears, and can dictate its answers.



Me likey.

So many choices, so few feats...


----------



## hvg3akaek (Apr 14, 2009)

What is the purpose of the active familiar?  Is the "active" ability the only thing?

I ask because I was looking at the DnDi thing on familiars, and the wisp's active power is that it can dodge the first attack against it.  Seems rather pointless, if the only reason you are getting it out is so it can dodge an attack that couldn't be made against it normally...?


----------



## ff6shadow (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm not positive, but I think you can use an active familiar as an origin point for your powers.

I seem to have seen this, but can't remember for sure. If somebody points out that I'm halucinating, I'll delete this.


----------



## CubeKnight (Apr 14, 2009)

ff6shadow said:


> I'm not positive, but I think you can use an active familiar as an origin point for your powers.
> 
> I seem to have seen this, but can't remember for sure. If somebody points out that I'm halucinating, I'll delete this.



One of the familiars from the Dragon article can do it, so I'm guessing it's a particular benefit, not a general one.

Perhaps being active is just for scouting and the like?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 14, 2009)

CubeKnight said:


> One of the familiars from the Dragon article can do it, so I'm guessing it's a particular benefit, not a general one.
> 
> Perhaps being active is just for scouting and the like?




Active is mostly for scouting and using skills. Some familiars can do a bit mroe, but it is not a whole lot.


----------



## Mengu (Apr 14, 2009)

Can an arcane multiclass character gain the familiar feat? For instance if I'm a halfling rogue with bardic dilettante, can I pick up a Weasel familiar? What exactly is the prerequisite?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 14, 2009)

Mengu said:


> Can an arcane multiclass character gain the familiar feat? For instance if I'm a halfling rogue with bardic dilettante, can I pick up a Weasel familiar? What exactly is the prerequisite?




Well, it brings up that argument about 'martial' classes after Martial Power. If you are a fighter, are youalso a member of a 'martial class' 

 The prerequisite for the familiar feat is 'Any arcane class'


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 14, 2009)

Dice4Hire said:


> Well, it brings up that argument about 'martial' classes after Martial Power. If you are a fighter, are youalso a member of a 'martial class'
> 
> The prerequisite for the familiar feat is 'Any arcane class'




Which I thought was dealt with by the statement "A character who has taken a class-specific multiclass feat counts as a member of that class for the purpose of meeting prerequisites for taking other feats and qualifying for paragon paths." The actual questions were regarding the Martial "power source", weren't they?


----------



## ff6shadow (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a quick offering, where I've compiled a great deal of Arcane Power spoilers I've found.


----------



## Blizzardb (Apr 15, 2009)

How do you replace a dead familiar? How much time/resources does this cost? Are there some penalties affecting you when your familiar dies?

I apologize in advance, if these questions are already answered and I somehow missed them.


----------



## ff6shadow (Apr 15, 2009)

A familiar is restored after a short rest. There is no penalty or cost involved.

In fact, a familiar can only be destroyed if you place it in active mode to use it's special abilities.


----------



## Mirtek (Apr 15, 2009)

ff6shadow said:


> Just a quick offering, where I've compiled a great deal of Arcane Power spoilers I've found.



Wow, that's really great. Thank you very much. Just one question:



> Improved Swordmage Warding
> Prereq: Dex 13, swordmage, Swordmage Warding class feature
> Benefit: While you are wearing cloth armor, leather armor or no armor, the bonus to AC from your Swordmage Warding increases by 1.



Does it increase at paragon/epic tier? I don't get it why the avenger should get a better base warding and a better improved warding feat than the swordmage


----------



## abyssaldeath (Apr 15, 2009)

Mirtek said:


> Wow, that's really great. Thank you very much. Just one question:
> 
> Does it increase at paragon/epic tier? I don't get it why the avenger should get a better base warding and a better improved warding feat than the swordmage




According to the link it increases to +2 at 21st.

Edit: Oops, there is a paragon feat called Greater Swordmage Warding that gives a +1 feat bonus and it increases to +2 at epic. I got it mixed up with the heroic feat.


----------



## Artoomis (Apr 15, 2009)

Ryujin said:


> Which I thought was dealt with by the statement "A character who has taken a class-specific multiclass feat counts as a member of that class for the purpose of meeting prerequisites for taking other feats and qualifying for paragon paths." The actual questions were regarding the Martial "power source", weren't they?





The exact same misguided argument could be made here.  It looks like the same language.

Let's not go there, shall we?

Well,


----------



## Artoomis (Apr 15, 2009)

Ryujin said:


> Which I thought was dealt with by the statement "A character who has taken a class-specific multiclass feat counts as a member of that class for the purpose of meeting prerequisites for taking other feats and qualifying for paragon paths." The actual questions were regarding the Martial "power source", weren't they?





The exact same misguided argument could be made here.  It looks like the same language.

Let's not go there, shall we?

Well, "misguided" may be strong lagiage but WotC has since made it clear that "any mnartiakl class" includes muticlassing, for


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 15, 2009)

Artoomis said:


> The exact same misguided argument could be made here.  It looks like the same language.
> 
> Let's not go there, shall we?
> 
> Well,




Not trying to raise the shade of a dead thread. Some things just seem to be stated explicitly, to me.


----------

